# The Atlanta Aquarium



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I visited this weekend...... Awsome. Those whale sharks are unbelievable. You just don't get the effect from pictures. They had a few fish that us freshwater folks would recognize. They had a S. American tank with discus and the biggest angel fish I have ever seen. They must have been altum's. They also had some pacu that were 3' long. 
My only advice would be to go during the week. LOL.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I would love to go and Im only about 1 1/2 hours away but its too pricey - I would never be able to talk my hubby into going - it would cost a small fortune for the three of us to go..


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

im only 30 minutes away and i havent gotten the nerve to face the crowd, man... it gonna be a couple years before that place lightens up.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Isnt a ticket like 22 dollers?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm not sure. My wife got us annual passes ( she works for the Ga. Dept. of tourism... He..He ). I think they have a web site that would give ticket prices.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Here is a link to their website http://www.georgiaaquarium.org/ And the pricing as follows: 

Adult (with tax) 22.75
Child age 3-12 (with tax) 17.00
Senior 55+(with tax) 19.50

Glad to hear that you had a great time ronv! Wish that we lived as close as you leveldrummer, but We're definatly planning on making a trip down there to see it....Sounds amazing :-D


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

we all should plan a huge fish forums field trip, call it F.F.F.T. yea!! get to know everyone and see some kick...... butt fish too.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Great idea, Level!


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Okay..I am in....think we could get "group rates" ?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I doubt it. However, I would love it if we could organize a few meeting trips to go.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

If we could get at least 15 people to go at the same time we could get group rates. Then it would only be $20.50 per person.
I would love to go.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

well im up for it, i can bring me and my girl friend, thats 2 people right there. maybe some more if we need them... whos in?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I wish I could go...it's probably too far away though.

What about Marine Land? lol jk. They are re-opening this weekend, and admission is $1 Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Count me in! make it for May me and family come down 

Only a days drive one way lol. i was planning on coming down then, not sure if flying or driving yet.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm interested, but I have an annual pass, so I wouldn't need a ticket.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I might get lucky and could talk my hubby into going.. if not, make it a Sat and I will leave his stinkin butt at home.. LOL


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

ok then saturday in may, you kow when your comming down mp? id sure like to meet you (and kick you in the goobers for havin much cooler fish then me)


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I will have a better idea come April, mid april, i would like to make it first thing in May as man i am so in need of a vacation! (accountant/tax prep)

Bah LD! i'll make sure i put my camera under lock and key 

This all works out, be chance to bring some fish from this area down to there as well, i will be in touch with Atlanta Aquarium Society when we have a specific date set. 

Who knows i might even let you feel my camera :lol:


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> I will have a better idea come April, mid april, i would like to make it first thing in May as man i am so in need of a vacation! (accountant/tax prep)
> 
> Bah LD! i'll make sure i put my camera under lock and key
> 
> ...



:mrgreen: :lol: better lock it, haha. look foward to touching it though, maybe you can let me take a picture with it, and then post it oh here as LD's greatest picture he's ever taken!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

LMAO - LD - you are cracking me up!


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

Imbrium said:


> If we could get at least 15 people to go at the same time we could get group rates. Then it would only be $20.50 per person.
> I would love to go.


$2.25 off ticket price! I'm in!

You just need to give me 16 hours notice, for the drive. I call LD's couch.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

OMG you can get married there!! Thats so0o cool!! Im going to invite you guys to my wedding!:mrgreen:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

AshleytheGreat said:


> OMG you can get married there!! Thats so0o cool!! Im going to invite you guys to my wedding!:mrgreen:


I saw that....it's pretty sweet!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

Mobydock said:


> $2.25 off ticket price! I'm in!
> 
> You just need to give me 16 hours notice, for the drive. I call LD's couch.


haha your gonna drive down for the aquarium?? come on down... you sure can stay on my couch.... wait a second, your a.... CANADIAN?? oh heck no. thats crazy... you cant stay ;-)


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> :mrgreen: :lol: better lock it, haha. look foward to touching it though, maybe you can let me take a picture with it, and then post it oh here as LD's greatest picture he's ever taken!


 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> haha your gonna drive down for the aquarium?? come on down... you sure can stay on my couch.... wait a second, your a.... CANADIAN?? oh heck no. thats crazy... you cant stay ;-)


Fine then, can I park my dog-sled in your driveway and put my igloo up in your backyard? I've got beer... and donuts.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey, hey! Beer & donuts.. ya can't beat that with a stick!
It's only a six-hour drive for me, well, seven with the local Atlanta traffic, which means it would be 3 pm before I could get there on a saturday without taking Friday night off from work.
However, if we can get a nice bunch of folks to go one saturday in may, then I'll take that Friday off, no problem. Well, okay, big problem, but I'll do it anyway.

Kewl..the first FishForums convention!

I know some of the people on the GA aquarium staff, including the #2 guy, Dr. Bruce Carlson. I doubt that many of the most useful people wll be working on Saturday, but maybe we can luck up and get a peek "backstage." Don't hold your breath or anything, though.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

OK, MD is bringing the donuts and beer. Lets just all meet at Level's place in Newnan. We can spend the night there Friday night ( donuts and beer ). And all go the the aquarium Sat. morning and then go back to Levels place to talk about it. More donuts and beer!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm looking on map quest how long of a trip it would be for me! Free donuts, beer, and a sled ride is totally worth it... hahah


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Mobydock said:


> Fine then, can I park my dog-sled in your driveway and put my igloo up in your backyard? I've got beer... and donuts.


shoot, you got beer, you can come to my house! LOL


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I could make it in May, I'll count for at least two tickets, possibly more. 

Are they Tim Hortons donuts?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

a fifteen hour drive means I need to take at least two days off of work. I'd go if its this summer.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

hey hey hey... to many people are calling to many things in my house already, cmon ron, i only have 2 couches... and i dont drink beer... (any one a fan of jagermeister) and moby, if your bringing your dogs, shave em... its about 70 down here, and you might want to pack a fridge for your igloo too. haha, and who is tim horton?


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Tim Horton was a hockey player and then he opened a coffee/donut shop. It's a franchise now and they are all over the place in Ontario. I mean there are so many, I saw some across the street from each other.
And I looooove jager. (mmm, tastes like licorice)


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

i call dibs on LD's recliner, so


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

haha you just gonna abandon the family in the car mp? haha i dont think there are too many tim horton doughnuts down here, mainly dunkin and krispy kreme. (no recliner mp, couch and love seat, and a whole lot of floor.)


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

Imbrium said:


> Tim Horton was a hockey player and then he opened a coffee/donut shop. It's a franchise now and they are all over the place in Ontario. I mean there are so many, I saw some across the street from each other.
> And I looooove jager. (mmm, tastes like licorice)


You forgot to mention that Tim Hortons is the best coffee shop ever. Their donuts aren't that great, but people joke around, saying they use cocaine for sugar in their coffee. People will line up out the door every morning for Tim's coffee, while the "Country Style" or "Coffee Time" across the street goes out of business.

Jag drinkers, eh. Since I will soon be a certified bartender, a buddy of mine wants me to make his shooter popular. It's 1/3 Jagermeister, 1/3 Bailey's and 1/3 Banana liqueur; he calls it the "three leg'ed donkey". I think he just likes the reaction on peoples faces when he asks for it.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

Mobydock said:


> Jag drinkers, eh. Since I will soon be a certified bartender, a buddy of mine wants me to make his shooter popular. It's 1/3 Jagermeister, 1/3 Bailey's and 1/3 Banana liqueur; he calls it the "three leg'ed donkey". I think he just likes the reaction on peoples faces when he asks for it.


 that sounds absolutly gross, sorry. might be good, but it desnt sound it. i like the red headed (promiscuous woman, starts with "S") jager, peach shnapps and a little cran berry juice)


----------

